# crimson seax-ess



## hellize (Oct 12, 2017)

Two full years have passed since that loudmouth Gunrød bewitched most of the men in Niðaróss with his cursed tales of glory and riches, just waiting unguarded to be taken in the southern kingdoms. Huh... The dirty liar!
Two full years without news. Two full years without Haldor by my side. That demon of a man took him from me with nothing but his sweet lies and false promises. 

Oh these foolish men, always craving for more than what the gods provide in their grace. The farm was never enough for him. The work on the fields never made him tired, nor a decent harvest satisfied. He wanted more. Adventure. Fortune. Immortality by fame.
Nothing but the toil of the everydays and the resentment over these good for nothing laborers, spending all my free time at the Þrónd fjord waiting for their red sail to appear at the horizon. All I have left is this little seax to remind me of him. Hope its pair serves him and brings him luck, wherever he might be.

https://edgematters.uk/thread/13825-crimson-seax/#post161189

A silent shadow's creeping at the house's pise wall. The tranquility of the night is motionless. His footsteps on the moss covered roof doesn't give even the slightest of sounds. The vent is open as ever. The entry is swift and toneless.
Her distant dreams are violently interrupted by a fatal squeeze on her mouth which robs her from her breath. His hand is strong and adamant in its clench, no sound can leave her, while his other hand is searching for the opening on her petticoat. The shock of awakening passes in a trice and is replaced with the scouring of his arousal against her naked shin. The sudden nausea and fury conceives an instinctive move and her knee lands a lucky blow on his groin. Pain and surprise floods the felon, his grip weakens just for a second, but it is enough for the nimble little seax to pinch his neck.
In the gloomy room not realizing what it is, draws it out instantly, a grave mistake. The wound opens wide and within seconds a dead farm hand lies on the dusty floor. 
Not the type of penetration he was expecting... 

The total length is 22 cm, the scrapmascus blade is 11.5 cm long, 3.3 cm wide and 4 mm thick, forged of 1.2516 and L6.
The handle is bone and padouk.


Hope you like it


----------

